# An Etched Glass Sign.Please Help...



## donny4774 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, 



Every one this is my first post. I am in need of some help with an etched glass sign project that i am working on. 






the sign i currently have is 42" x 42" it is an etched glass that i want to put an led strip around the edge of the glass to illuminate it to be VERY bright but unfortunately it isn't as bright as i want it to be. 

i was wondering what is the brightest led strip out there that i can buy to illuminate this sign? 


also is there anyone in the los angeles area that has the know how to get this project done? if so please leave me your contact #.


thanks again for all responses.


----------

